# Burning Taste



## guillaume (7/7/14)

hey there just bought the twisp and im exsperincing a burned tast ? it gotten worse and worse I replaced the coils but it did not fix the problem please help


----------



## kevkev (7/7/14)

Hi, this has been discussed already, please see this thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/twisp-burnt-taste.2903/


----------



## guillaume (7/7/14)

thx


----------



## kevkev (7/7/14)

Just a heads up from one newbie to another: Read more, post less and use the search function.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (7/7/14)

shame man, it's all good  when first joining, the 7 or 8 odd 1000 unread posts can be quite daunting, always feel free to ask and someone will be likely to either find the thread relating to the question for you or help you out with their own answers  this forum and its members are just amazing like that


----------



## BumbleBee (7/7/14)

Metal Liz said:


> shame man, it's all good  when first joining, the 7 or 8 odd 1000 unread posts can be quite daunting, always feel free to ask and someone will be likely to either find the thread relating to the question for you or help you out with their own answers  this forum and its members are just amazing like that


I think that unread post count is much higher, there are close to 78'000 total posts on the forum 

scary stuff, especially if you aren't used to how forums work. I was never a big forum fan, I found them confusing as hell

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

